

Show HN: 99folks – an app with a new way to network using geolocation - caiozo
http://99folks.com

======
caiozo
Hi,the 99folks is an app to share contacts info like emails, phone numbers and
social profiles with people geographically near through gps coordinates, it's
like a Bluetooth list but you share only contacts info not files, and works
using gps and internet, not bluetooth.

------
carrotleads
I am trying to understand the usecase. Exchanging contact deets, is that the
only one?

~~~
macbroadcast
I see a lot of usecases,you have no imagination ?

------
supercoder
Business cards can be hard to beat.

~~~
macbroadcast
Business cards just killing trees........

------
jurymatic
How is this different from Sonar?

~~~
macbroadcast
Because it exist , sonar doesnt...

~~~
jurymatic
My point, exactly.

